# Installing attic rafter ventilation baffles on low slope roof



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

How close to the out side can you get, in feet?


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

About 6' too short from my fully extended arms


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Low slope means the baffles will need to come up far enough to protect the bottom of the roof from the depth of your insulation.
One option is to slide a 1" piece of rigid foam board all the way down with spacers already attached on the edges to give you the vent channel. Insulation can be added below to hold it in place with some attachment higher up where you can reach.

Bud


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

That sounds reasonable. It seems like all options will require some creativity in order to get the ventilation baffle installed out passed the extent of my reach and seal off that section directly above exterior wall.









Cutting the foam board into 6 - 8 foot long strips would definitely allow me to reach and shove the baffle down into the soffit cavity. The rigid foam board is very pricey though compared to the premade foam baffles. Is there any reason to use the more expensive rigid foam board opposed to using adhesive to bond two 4' premade baffles into a single longer 8' baffle? Two premade baffles would run about $3.30 per rafter cavity whereas cutting foam board into 2' wide x 8' long strips would run about $6.49 per cavity with 1/2" board. Our house is basically a big rectangle and estimating about 60 joist cavities.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Perhaps stapled to a 1x2 with a long reach and with a twist of the 1x2 it would release.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I was rebuilding my soffit area so was able to slide my rigid foam board in from the outside, but only because it was open. The layer of rigid also adds a bit more r-value and reduces the wind washing from incoming air.

On another project where I had to install batt insulation farther out than I could easily reach I made a "T" on the end of a 2x2 with forward long nails. That let me stab my batts near the end and push them all the way out.

Bud


----------

